# حصريا وقبل اى موقع عربى نسخه الاوتوكاد لعام 2012



## احمد سيف النصر (31 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا اسف جدا لانى متغيب عن الموقع بقالى اكتر من 4 شهور وده لظروف المظاهرات والثوره ايلى فى مصر والعالم كله طبعا متابع وعارف عموما النهارده انا جايب موضوع قنبله برنامج الاوتوكاد النسخه الميكانيكيه كامله لعام 2012 وتحدى ان النسخه دى تكونى فى اى موقع تانى

ودى صوره النسخه






ودى لنكات التحميل

http://www.fileserve.com/file/3A6rsgv 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/unnJMby 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/cPJDy8w 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/UTTMvFh 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/mfD9bnH 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/awM9jZw 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/AxZ7WqR 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/EEZmw4Q 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/y6y52VF 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/t9Ed8Nz 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/cGzSb46 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6rDRDCc 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/mUx8ZSP 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/uSrV3cT 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/T5Ry8Sr 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/FgaZjFE 

انا اتاكدت من اللنكات وشغاله وان شاء الله هبقى احط لنكات بديله قريب وكمات هحط كل الاصدارات لجميع الاقسام تعدين ومدنى وعماره وكهربا قريب ان شاء الله 


​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 يونيو 2011)

ولا لينك عايز يقول اه ياسيدي حاول الفورشيرد و الميديافاير 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (1 يونيو 2011)

على فكره اللنكات شغاله وانا محمل منها بس انتا حاول تانى لان سعات الموقع بيبقى مشغول


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## argmoaath (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا الك كتير اخي 
ممكن تزودنا ب inventor 2012 و لك الشكر


----------

